# Looking For A Sub For S.Buffalo



## green frog (Jan 2, 2007)

I am already running 2 trucks and dont want to get a 3rd. So I am looking to sub my S.Buffalo route. It will be between 10-20 driveways all in a 5 mile radius. Must have own truck and insurance. A small truck or jeep would be easier but was done with a f250 and 7.5 blade last year. For the right person it could be 25 properties.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Post it in the employment section.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Also try the netwoking forum, & craigslist buffalo (you will have to screen them though).


----------



## green frog (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks guys forgot about the employment


----------

